# Firewall issues with Yahoo mail, McAfee Internet Security & WCG200 router



## LSH3211 (Nov 24, 2005)

I use Yahoo Mail Plus, McAfee Internet Security and have a Linksys WCG200 Gateway. In Yahoo mail, I can see all my mail, but when I hit the Compose button, it doesn't show the box where I type in my message and the SEND button doesn't work. Previously, I used Norton Internet Security and had the same problem. I took my laptop to a friends' house who had wireless, but the problem did not occur at her house, only when I returned to my own home.
So, since I'm having it only at home and have it on both McAfee and Norton, I'm convinced it's my Linksys WCG200 setting. When I uninstall either McAfee or Norton, the problem goes away. I don't know what settings to check.

Any advice? I assume someone will ask me to send what the settings are. Is there a way to copy what the settings are into an this forum easily?


----------

